
Millennials Slammed by Second Financial Crisis Fall Even Further Behind - madmax108
https://www.wsj.com/articles/millennials-covid-financial-crisis-fall-behind-jobless-11596811470
======
scohesc
You know, the longer this pandemic goes on, and the more I see the pain,
suffering, and hardships around the world, along with the richest companies in
the world being able to stay afloat while small businesses are shuttering
closed permanently...

Maybe old and immunocompromised people should just stay home period. Everyone
else should just open up and deal with the consequences as they arise.

~~~
machiaweliczny
Maybe we shouldn't inflate stock/land by pumpig fake money and basically
stealing from poor/young?

IMO there needs to be some fix for this or people will get pissed off if
pandemic will impact economy more.

If I put my saving in FAANGs stock in 2016 I basically wouldn't need to work
as gains would be better than what I earn. I doubt that this is sustainable.

------
madmax108
Non-paywall: [http://archive.is/0f8A6](http://archive.is/0f8A6)

